# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Derrick Poundstone 750lb deadlift for 10reps

## BgMc31

Here is the #1 strongman in the country Derrick Poundstone, pounding out 750lbs for 10reps on the deadlift. He uses straps and hitches like crazy on the last couple but DAMN!!! 750 IS CRAZY!!! And he's not a powerlifter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAUJcU_Mqk8

----------


## CHAP

Thats insane. Im gonna get there if my back makes it. I can finally get 495

----------


## RangersLTW

WOW just WOW

----------


## RangersLTW

I had a friend in high school and his senior year benched 465 and squated 710.....some ppl are just gifted I guess

----------


## BokBok

Holy f'ing moly.

----------


## xephonics

yeah Poundstone is a damn beast

----------


## DSM4Life

What was that sitting BS ?

----------


## Swifto

ha ha ha...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYsV...eature=related

----------


## gymnerd

Bad ass.

----------


## roserose

Gifted...and works is ass off day in day out.

----------


## xephonics

> What was that sitting BS ?


Being a strongman, he can do whatever it takes to lock out. I guess it would be different if he were a pro powerlifter, but even with the sitting, it is still impressive as hell.

----------


## xephonics

tho I do find this

deadlift 380kg(837lb) 4 dead stop reps,no belt,WPC bar, completely raw 126kg(277lb) BW 

WAY more impressive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA8s17YIbSY&NR=1


but once again this guy is a powerlifter, so it is not really fair to compare, but impressive none the less

Another vid shows him doing 939 RAW, no belt no straps

my jaw dropped, and I had a tear in my eye

----------


## Ironnips

that is awesome

----------


## Nooomoto

****in christ...thats an animal. I did 500 once and I thought I was cool.

----------


## ninesecz

Never Ever Blow out your back!! It is sooo horrible!! I can do 405# for as many as i want on both Squats and Deadlifts but anything over that..my bac hurts soo bad I can not take the pain! i wish I could ignore it nce because i bet i could easily get 500+ on both lifts!

----------


## Nooomoto

> Never Ever Blow out your back!! It is sooo horrible!! I can do 405# for as many as i want on both Squats and Deadlifts but anything over that..my bac hurts soo bad I can not take the pain! i wish I could ignore it nce because i bet i could easily get 500+ on both lifts!


Haha...I hear you. After years of rugby and a few crazy car accidents my back is pretty much fked. I think the knotted muscles in my back are the only thing keeping me standing!

----------


## Misery13

> Being a strongman, he can do whatever it takes to lock out. I guess it would be different if he were a pro powerlifter, but even with the sitting, it is still impressive as hell.


strength is strength...

----------


## alpmaster

> tho I do find this
> 
> deadlift 380kg(837lb) 4 dead stop reps,no belt,WPC bar, completely raw 126kg(277lb) BW 
> 
> WAY more impressive
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA8s17YIbSY&NR=1
> 
> 
> ...


That guy must only deadlift or something, how the hell did he manage to keep his legs so damn tiny?

----------


## BgMc31

> That guy must only deadlift or something, how the hell did he manage to keep his legs so damn tiny?


Nope! He has benched over 6 and squatted 880+...ALL RAW!!! (meaning belt and wraps only!).

----------


## rockinred

I really didn't think this dude was small at all.

----------


## BgMc31

> I really didn't think this dude was small at all.


He's a fairly lean 280lbs. I think he's around 6'1.

----------


## bifda

> strength is strength...


nope, you put a powerlifter in WSM and they cant move with weight, poundstone is going to take the title this year, marious cant match him, its going to be fu(king sh!t hot cant wait

----------


## Monster87

750 10 reps, thats the sickest shit I've ever seen :Jawdrop: ... His 1RM should be just under 1000 after this feat (997.5), unbelievable, this guy ever gets into powerlifting, he might give Bolton a run for his money.

----------


## BgMc31

> nope, you put a powerlifter in WSM and they cant move with weight, poundstone is going to take the title this year, marious cant match him, its going to be fu(king sh!t hot cant wait


Boy you couldn't be more wrong!!! Most strongmen were accomplished powerlifters before strongman. This years WSM, Zydrunas Savickas holds a number of powerlifting records and a pretty impressive 2200+lb total. American Nick Best was a world and national powerlifting champ, Travis Ortmeyer, etc., were all former powerlifters. As a matter of fact, even Mariusz has done some powerlifting in the past.

Oh and Poundstone didn't even place on the podium this year. Mariusz finished second, btw.

----------


## ZaneTrain

how the **** did he balance squatted down lol

----------


## Brother iron

How the hell can he hold on to that bar so easy? It doesnt even look like a challenge for him.

----------


## PC650

that dudes a beast , ha ha that lady was gettin on my nerves

----------


## F4iGuy

FReAKin InsaNE! This is just awesome. Raw power.

----------

